# marbelized paint jobs



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

nees as much info and on how this is done, opinions/ techniques i can get! do you NEED hok marbelizer what exactly does the marbelizer do? you use saran wrap right? any other secrets?


----------



## nuttycutty (Aug 3, 2003)

i had a cutty that they used heavy plastic on.had some wild ass patterns


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

dymont and www.xotic.com has it and tips.


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

thanks but do you mean dupont?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

nope he means Diamont..........


he just spelled it wrong :biggrin: 



Last edited by SWITCHCRAFT at Mar 4 2004, 11:29 PM


----------



## supermachine (Jan 26, 2004)

hok marbelizer is super easy to use, esp for the beginner, no thinner required, just spray the car black, pour the marbelizer into the gun, lay down a nice wet coat and start saran wrapping, pull it off and clear away, we did a ninja with it, loked sweet and if you use a omni black base, hok marbelizer and omni quick clear, pretty inexpensive


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

whats the drying time like for the marbelizer, how much time do you have to saran wrap a car? better with a few guys right?


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supermachine_@Mar 4 2004, 06:24 PM
> *hok marbelizer is super easy to use, esp for the beginner, no thinner required, just spray the car black, pour the marbelizer into the gun, lay down a nice wet coat and start saran wrapping, pull it off and clear away, we did a ninja with it, loked sweet and if you use a omni black base, hok marbelizer and omni quick clear, pretty inexpensive*


 Why black???? 

You can sray the base any color you want. Once that dries, you sray on yourmarblizer.(It's pre-mixed in the can when you buy it, ) Open the can, and dump it right in your gun. Spray a MEDIUM coat on. Let it sit for around 45 seconds to a minute and a half. Lay your saran wrap, bubble wrap, tin foil, or whatever your going to use on it, press on it with your hands, and then LIFT it off. If you pull it off, you will get more of a wood grain look. Let it sit for a few more minutes, and Kandy over it.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Mar 5 2004, 07:03 AM
> *whats the drying time like for the marbelizer, how much time do you have to saran wrap a car? better with a few guys right?*


 NO! Just once! do a panel at a time. If the shit dries too fast, generally, your going to have to rebase it. All yo need it one coat.  ready for kandy in about 5 minutes.


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

hmm buble wrap and tin foil, now we are geting some different ideas, will it look shitty if you just clear after instead of kandy after? so you just lay the saran wrap of whatever on the paint and take it off right away and do that all over the area you are marbelizing? whats is so special about the marbelizer? wouldnt you be able to do the same thing with regular paint? and thanks for the replys


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Mar 5 2004, 05:07 PM
> *hmm buble wrap and tin foil, now we are geting some different ideas, will it look shitty if you just clear after instead of kandy after? so you just lay the saran wrap of whatever on the paint and take it off right away and do that all over the area you are marbelizing? whats is so special about the marbelizer? wouldnt you be able to do the same thing with regular paint? and thanks for the replys*


 Nope. Marbleizer is self leveling, where paint is not. And no again. It would look fine without knady, depending on what color the marble and base are. If you like it when your done, dont Kandy it, If you dont, add the Kandy.


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

oh so if i did it with normal paint ihave to clear and sand like crazy to get it all smooth, i see. im gonna buy that kustom painting secrets book by jon kosmoski, anyone4 read that? what about the video?


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

im a bit confused, so there is marbalized paint to do this different effect, ya cant do it with normal paint ?, how much would this paint be ? thanks.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64_impalas_@Mar 6 2004, 06:28 PM
> *im a bit confused, so there is marbalized paint to do this different effect, ya cant do it with normal paint ?, how much would this paint be ? thanks.*


 Yes, You can marble over regular paint. You buy the marblizer in a can ready to go. You dont need to reduce it or anything, just put it in the gun, and go. a quart run around 30 bucks.


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Mar 6 2004, 11:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Mar 6 2004, 11:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--64_impalas_@Mar 6 2004, 06:28 PM
> *im a bit confused, so there is marbalized paint to do this different effect, ya cant do it with normal paint ?, how much would this paint be ? thanks.*


Yes, You can marble over regular paint. You buy the marblizer in a can ready to go. You dont need to reduce it or anything, just put it in the gun, and go. a quart run around 30 bucks. [/b][/quote]
Who makes it like that???


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Mar 7 2004, 03:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Mar 7 2004, 03:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--64_impalas_@Mar 6 2004, 06:28 PM
> *im a bit confused, so there is marbalized paint to do this different effect, ya cant do it with normal paint ?, how much would this paint be ? thanks.*


Yes, You can marble over regular paint. You buy the marblizer in a can ready to go. You dont need to reduce it or anything, just put it in the gun, and go. a quart run around 30 bucks. [/b][/quote]
oh ok cool, how much is a quart in onuces, grams, litres ?? thanks


----------

